# Surrogate FET - what drugs did you take?



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all   

I'm an IM with a wonderful surrogate. We are using Reprofit for our cycle. I have a top grade frostie there waiting in the wings. 

My surrogate and I were wondering what sort of FET protocols other surroagtes were put onto? What drugs were you (if you are the surrogate!) or your surroage (if you are the IM!) asked to take at what dosages and over what time period? What thickness of lining did you achieve on them?

Also, did your clinic ask for a full medical history for your surrogate or was the information collected basic?

Many thanks all!


----------



## Claire1977 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey  
I have recently had a failed 5dt  8wk ago but still waiting for my af to come. I was on Cyclogest pesseries 4 a day and Progynova 3 a day which has mad me massively bloated to this day. my lining was 9.5 
The clinic asked the normal questions such as how reg was my cycle and if i had normal births with my own children etc.
Hope all goes well , 
Claire.xx


----------

